# Pipe lining in Tallahassee.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

This is the second leak fixed in the same building (commercial) and now its another one (3rd). Pipe is 3/4" pvc and I looking for a company in Tallahassee that epipe from water meter to back to the store (inside water is overheads). Is someone here familiar with this area?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you one more time Mr. Biz for your help, I believed this is something new not just for me so I decided to ask again  why . Here we go... I found a company around here and I was told that they can't lining pvc water lines. (Everything will be repipe it from water meter to building now) but will be good if someone can explain me why they don't lining pvc. 
Thanks Alex.


----------

